# Muzzle sidechain passthrough



## MrRTF (Apr 19, 2021)

Hey fellow diyers! Maybe someone can help with this issue:
I built the muzzle classic and it works well, apart from the sidechain. I used the 5 lug stereo jacks from the bom (tayda switched trs).
I connected the T-Pad to the Tip lug (3rd lug, counted ccw from the angled one/sleeve) the right pad to the switched tip (2nd from the angled lug, ccw) and then connected the tip to tip of another jack (passthrough). That's how the build docs show the wiring.
I don't get any signal from the passthrough, just a very loud hummig sound. Do i need to ground the sidechain?


----------



## tcpoint (Apr 19, 2021)

Are your passthrough jacks isolated?


----------



## ADAOCE (Apr 19, 2021)

You definitely need to isolate those sidechain jacks. I used the neutral looking ones from tayda


----------



## Robert (Apr 19, 2021)

The sidechain will work without isolated jacks (although you might want to use them if you have ground loop issues).

Make absolutely sure your jack is wired up correctly.


----------



## MrRTF (Apr 19, 2021)

Thx everybody! I found my mistake... i tested the build outside of the enclosure, so there was no gnd on the sidechain. I connected the sleeves of both sidechain jacks with alligator clamps and everything worked perfectly! Thank you again for your replies!


----------



## twebb6778 (Apr 20, 2021)

Good to hear you got this working! I've built a few of these and always get the best results with isolated jacks just like ADAOCE's picture above.


----------



## MrRTF (Apr 20, 2021)

I'll keep that in mind! So far no ground loop issues with the jacks that @PedalPCB suggests in the docs. Gonna drill the enclosure this afternoon and then try it in the fx loop of my amp. So far it seems to be a very usefull noisegate. Finally I can blast some high gain sounds from the parentheses without the noisefloor that the pedal brings.


----------

